# new construction sucks



## Traditions2 (Jul 3, 2008)

I always thought (before I did new cons) that it would be great. However, I always end up scratching my head at the end wondering how I didn't make any money. My general is turning into a real ass. He has been commenting at how much I charge and how he knows another painter can do it cheaper. I am about to say hell with it and give up new construction all together. It just seems its full of headaches. Ok, just had to vent a little.


----------



## BakersDozen (Feb 17, 2009)

Did you find you make more from existing construction? I thought new construction would be where the money is.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Even if new construction was where the money is there isn't enough happening to feed all the fish. Not where I come from. After 25 years in new construction, I find myself renovating houses I built in the 80s. And I like it, alot.


----------



## Traditions2 (Jul 3, 2008)

I think there is better money in repaints. you get paid right away too.


----------



## RCPainting (Jan 29, 2006)

NC has been good for us. We have been fortunate to work with two small GCs that custom build one at a time and care about quality and dependability. We also work with owner builders. In our state you must be licensed and insured or the GCs won't touch you. Used to do blow and go in California, whole nuther story! Find GCs you can build a relationship with.


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

NC can be alright i have done countless NC work and if you have a good routine it can be rather profitible. 
Of course if you have a GC with poor scheduling and hassles to get paid it can be a biatch.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I only do new construction on custom homes and even that is getting tougher to make money on. Remodels and repaints for me. Makes for a better net profit and cash flow. Though I gotta say, it seems that I've been reading alot on this forum about hacks getting into this market and making that tougher. It hasnt happened here yet, or not that I've seen or heard of anyway. I think by targeting a certain clientel you can insulate yourself from a lot of that.


----------



## Traditions2 (Jul 3, 2008)

my builder gets in way too big of a hurry. We even had one time that we hadn't even sprayed the trim or touched the walls and he had carpet put into the bedrooms. He always gives me these totally unrealistic timelines. Then they get upset when things aren't done absolutely perfectly.


----------



## Kaiser (Jan 22, 2008)

Traditions2 said:


> my builder gets in way too big of a hurry. We even had one time that we hadn't even sprayed the trim or touched the walls and he had carpet put into the bedrooms. He always gives me these totally unrealistic timelines. Then they get upset when things aren't done absolutely perfectly.


Schedules have always been one of my pet peeves. Insist on a schedule up front.

It gives everyone a realistic view and forces the Builder to be organized.

GC's and Builders have a habit of promising a due date, wing the first half of the project and cramming trades at the end.

If the schedule give you a duration of one week than stick to it regardless of your original start date.

Any changes to scope or duration requires a change order.


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

There is no money in NC. It is a hoax, let the cheap Mexican painters blow that [email protected] out.
Repaints are the way to go.

As for your GC talking smack...well you are going to have to find a way to let him know that he is talking to you in the wrong way.
I have a few methods that I employ when a GC starts counting my money.


----------



## Dorman Painting (May 2, 2006)

You really have to be geared up for new work to make money at it. If you've got a solid crew, a system in place, and a good relationship with your builder, sure, you can do ok. But even then it's a tough nut to crack, the prep work is getting more and more extensive because of the trim monsters. And let's face it, builders can give that lip service about wanting quality all day long, but they ultimately want a deal. 

My business consists of 85% repaints and 15% commercial/new residential. The repaint business blows the new residential out of the water, it's not even a contest. But you've also got to be geared up for repaints too, you need to be able to make a good appearance. Appearance isn't that important in the new construction field, walk into a million dollar house and the game changes. If you're geared toward new work, you'll probably be ok, but the repaint market is much more profitable over the long haul.


----------

